# Massey Ferguson 4710 or Kubota M5-091...opinions?



## SludgeFactory

I'm hoping someone here owns or has operated one or maybe both of these tractors and can give me some pros and cons of each. Would be used mainly for small hay operation and pulling a batwing. Also, if given the choice would you prefer 30 or 34 inch rear tires? Thank you.


----------



## JD3430

I don't own either of those models, but I own 2 Kubota's M's a 126X and a 135X. 
Also a new owner of a 10!year old Massey 7495.
Overall both been good tractors. The M135 was run hard and put away wet by previous owner, so I don't know if she's going to be trouble yet. 
I like both brands. I think you would, too.
I'm a transmission geek. If both tractors are nearly equal in quality, price and features, I'd be looking at the better transmission and the better dealer support. 
I would be all over the 34's just for quality of ride. 30's are too small for ground hog holes, ditches, etc. you will feel every bump in the road.


----------



## slowzuki

The 4710 I think is a new global series possibly made in China? I’ve seen good reviews of them but pretty new model vs the guts of the Kubota under the sheet metal being the same for 25 years plus or minus a few things


----------



## SludgeFactory

Thanks. Yeah the Massey has only been out a couple of years I believe.


----------



## slowzuki

I think the MF shares some heritage with the model they built in Brazil that was derived from a valtra series but it’s been developed quite a bit since then.


----------



## somedevildawg

My best advice would be, if you can, find a dealer that has green tractors......  just pullin' ur chain.... I'd vote Kubota between the two and 34"


----------



## Dan_GA

I own a MF4710 and it is awesome. Will run circles around a Kubota. Mine weighs just over 10,000lbs and I bale 60" silage bales withiut being able to tell the difference from dry hay. I chose the 4710 over the 5100M Deere and it was 60% of the price. Oh and she'll do 25mph down the road where the others in its class top out at 19mph. Biggest cab in its class and it is quiet with no regen or DPF. I use 2.4 gph while baling. Really easy on the wallet when it comes to fuel.


----------



## somedevildawg

Is the 4710 one of those Massey tractors with the sloping front hood? I did test drive one a couple of years ago that was nice....seemed like the number was a bit different tho? And the tranny I really liked was a "dyna.?" I liked the tractor and the forward visibility, it seemed to be a good tractor for FEL but the one I tested didn't have FEL. I believe that was about when they hit the market down here.....


----------



## slowzuki

Sloping hoods are the 5610 and friends models built in France.


----------



## SludgeFactory

Dan_GA said:


> I own a MF4710 and it is awesome. Will run circles around a Kubota. Mine weighs just over 10,000lbs and I bale 60" silage bales withiut being able to tell the difference from dry hay. I chose the 4710 over the 5100M Deere and it was 60% of the price. Oh and she'll do 25mph down the road where the others in its class top out at 19mph. Biggest cab in its class and it is quiet with no regen or DPF. I use 2.4 gph while baling. Really easy on the wallet when it comes to fuel.


How long have you had it? How does the AC work when it gets really hot out? Last question, what size rear tires do you have on it? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Dan_GA

SludgeFactory said:


> How long have you had it? How does the AC work when it gets really hot out? Last question, what size rear tires do you have on it? Thanks for your input.


I bought it August of last year. I live in central GA and have had to turn the AC down at times. I think the rear tires are 34's but I'll check tomorrow if I can remember.


----------



## Dan_GA

somedevildawg said:


> Is the 4710 one of those Massey tractors with the sloping front hood? I did test drive one a couple of years ago that was nice....seemed like the number was a bit different tho? And the tranny I really liked was a "dyna.?" I liked the tractor and the forward visibility, it seemed to be a good tractor for FEL but the one I tested didn't have FEL. I believe that was about when they hit the market down here.....


The sloping hoods are on the former 56XX series (no longer made) and now on the 57XX series. The 47XX series is a kind of cross-breed between the 46XX series and 56XX series. It still has good loader visibility, though it is exceptional with the 56/57 designs. More PTO HP than the 56XX, and roughly the same weight, but 12spd (6H/6L) manual shift, where the 56/57 has the Dyna-4. 47 has clutchless shifting via electronic button on the shifter. Shuttle shift also activates the electronic clutch, and it is modulated.

My only complaint if you will, is that the DEF tank seems too small.


----------



## SludgeFactory

Dan_GA said:


> I bought it August of last year. I live in central GA and have had to turn the AC down at times. I think the rear tires are 34's but I'll check tomorrow if I can remember.


Excellent, thank you.


----------



## somedevildawg

Dan_GA said:


> The sloping hoods are on the former 56XX series (no longer made) and now on the 57XX series. The 47XX series is a kind of cross-breed between the 46XX series and 56XX series. It still has good loader visibility, though it is exceptional with the 56/57 designs. More PTO HP than the 56XX, and roughly the same weight, but 12spd (6H/6L) manual shift, where the 56/57 has the Dyna-4. 47 has clutchless shifting via electronic button on the shifter. Shuttle shift also activates the electronic clutch, and it is modulated.
> My only complaint if you will, is that the DEF tank seems too small.


Having never really operated one, it's kinda hard to judge, but that dyna tranny seemed ideal for loader work. I see that Deere has copied and came out with one very similar on some of their units. I can tell you clutchess shifting is very cool when using a loader. Seems like the cab was good size as well, I really liked that tractor but glad I didn't buy it, I'd still be making payments . I hate payments.....seemed like the tractor was around 60k?


----------



## Dan_GA

somedevildawg said:


> Having never really operated one, it's kinda hard to judge, but that dyna tranny seemed ideal for loader work. I see that Deere has copied and came out with one very similar on some of their units. I can tell you clutchess shifting is very cool when using a loader. Seems like the cab was good size as well, I really liked that tractor but glad I didn't buy it, I'd still be making payments . I hate payments.....seemed like the tractor was around 60k?


The 47 should be running mid $50k, and I believe the 5710 is around $80k. Massey dealers set the price and both of the ones I know here are up front and honest about the price when you talk to them. Meaning, they flat out tell you the cash price, the "0% interest" price, on up to the 72/84 month financed price. Dealer was well below MSRP. The 47 compares with the Deere 5M and the 57 with the 6R. I looked at a 5125R my Deere dealer had on demo a few weeks ago ($98k) while I was getting parts for my cutter. Seems like it has a very similar trans to the Dyna. I think where the trans would shine is while baling.


----------



## SludgeFactory

Hey Dan, did you get the Visio roof or whatever they call it?


----------



## JD3430

I've only had my Dyna a few months and it's amazing.
Mine is made by Fendt. I don't know about the smaller ones


----------



## Dan_GA

SludgeFactory said:


> Hey Dan, did you get the Visio roof or whatever they call it?


It wasnt available when I got mine I don't think. DLH Farms on YouTube got the one with the Vizio if you wanna check out his review. I haven't really been bothered by the visibility at all.


----------



## SludgeFactory

Dan_GA said:


> It wasnt available when I got mine I don't think. DLH Farms on YouTube got the one with the Vizio if you wanna check out his review. I haven't really been bothered by the visibility at all.


That's where I saw it lol


----------



## weatherman

I have been looking at MF 5711 and MF 4710. The 0% financing looks attractive for MF 4710 which is one reason I’m leaning to the 4710. I got an estimate from a dealer, unfortunately who is an hour away, for MF 5711 w/FEL, $63,150, MF 4710 w/FEL, $57,925. Dealer support is important, is another reason I’m hesitating and looking at NH. I believe they offer 0% financing too, don’t know specifics yet. Looking at couple low hour tractors too JD 6330 Premium and Agco LT95a. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Dan_GA

weatherman said:


> I have been looking at MF 5711 and MF 4710. The 0% financing looks attractive for MF 4710 which is one reason I'm leaning to the 4710. I got an estimate from a dealer, unfortunately who is an hour away, for MF 5711 w/FEL, $63,150, MF 4710 w/FEL, $57,925. Dealer support is important, is another reason I'm hesitating and looking at NH. I believe they offer 0% financing too, don't know specifics yet. Looking at couple low hour tractors too JD 6330 Premium and Agco LT95a. Good luck in your search.


I'd snatch that 5711 at that price. I go an hour and a half for my MF dealer and drive past several others who act like I owe them my business to get to the guy that wants my business.


----------



## Dan_GA

SludgeFactory said:


> How long have you had it? How does the AC work when it gets really hot out? Last question, what size rear tires do you have on it? Thanks for your input.


Checked today and I have 34's.


----------



## Dan_GA

weatherman said:


> I have been looking at MF 5711 and MF 4710. The 0% financing looks attractive for MF 4710 which is one reason I'm leaning to the 4710. I got an estimate from a dealer, unfortunately who is an hour away, for MF 5711 w/FEL, $63,150, MF 4710 w/FEL, $57,925. Dealer support is important, is another reason I'm hesitating and looking at NH. I believe they offer 0% financing too, don't know specifics yet. Looking at couple low hour tractors too JD 6330 Premium and Agco LT95a. Good luck in your search.


Wait is that a 5711SL or a 5711 Global Series? If its a global series it isnt much different than the 4710. The only reason I would select a 57 over a 47 is if it is an SL and that is because of the Dyna4 trans which is not in a 57 global.


----------



## SludgeFactory

Was the price you were quoted for the 4710 ($57,925) the 0% for 84 month price? I got a price of 56,960 but that was a cash price. Seems there may be more wiggle room.


----------



## Dan_GA

SludgeFactory said:


> Was the price you were quoted for the 4710 ($57,925) the 0% for 84 month price? I got a price of 56,960 but that was a cash price. Seems there may be more wiggle room.


I want to say my cash price was $55k, but I did end up financing with a new baler so my pricing may have been better, but the dealer gave me a sheet with it all broken down with several different prices and loan terms to help me make my decision. I'd never seen the NH dealer or either of the JD dealers local to me do that. I think AGCO has them do it, as the other MF dealer does it as well, and they are both independent type dealers. I'd much rather support them than these chain stores that don't care about my business.


----------



## Greasy30

Dan_GA,

What dealer did you use. I have been looking at MF more and more since local JD dealer is horrible. Only problem is no dealers near me. Have Ring Power/Catapiller shops near me which I think will service and do warranty work as they are part of the AGCO network/brand.


----------



## JD3430

Dan_GA said:


> I want to say my cash price was $55k, but I did end up financing with a new baler so my pricing may have been better, but the dealer gave me a sheet with it all broken down with several different prices and loan terms to help me make my decision. I'd never seen the NH dealer or either of the JD dealers local to me do that. I think AGCO has them do it, as the other MF dealer does it as well, and they are both independent type dealers. I'd much rather support them than these chain stores that don't care about my business.


Maybe it's a trend with AGCO, Dan.
A great AGCO dealer in my area is MM Weaver. I think they are top notch people. The way sales presents the equipment, describe it, explain thoroughly what you are buying is first rate. You text/call salesman and they're right back to you.
Service is outstanding. It's like they service equipment as if it were theirs and they depended on it to make a living. In reality, they do sort of depend on all their customers equipment to make a living, yet Some dealerships don't seem that way.
MF, AGCO, Hesston and Challenger quickly becoming favorites of mine. They also carry Claas and Pottinger. 
I have a lot of hope for my Pottinger mower and my MF7495 will be mowing a lot of hay and maybe that 4x4 square baler some day, too.


----------



## SludgeFactory

I've currently got a 4610. The 4710 seems like a lot more tractor and a nice upgrade


----------



## Trillium Farm

JD3430 said:


> Maybe it's a trend with AGCO, Dan.
> A great AGCO dealer in my area is MM Weaver. I think they are top notch people. The way sales presents the equipment, describe it, explain thoroughly what you are buying is first rate. You text/call salesman and they're right back to you.
> Service is outstanding. It's like they service equipment as if it were theirs and they depended on it to make a living. In reality, they do sort of depend on all their customers equipment to make a living, yet Some dealerships don't seem that way.
> MF, AGCO, Hesston and Challenger quickly becoming favorites of mine. They also carry Claas and Pottinger.
> I have a lot of hope for my Pottinger mower and my MF7495 will be mowing a lot of hay and maybe that 4x4 square baler some day, too.


Seems like MM Weaver deals with quality products, good on them !!


----------



## timberjackrob

I have owned a 4710 for over a year now use it for haying and bushogging and do a lot of loader work stacking hay it has been great tractor love the shuttle and the big cab also has air ride seat not had any issues very satisfied so far the build quality seems excellent.


----------



## Dan_GA

timberjackrob said:


> I have owned a 4710 for over a year now use it for haying and bushogging and do a lot of loader work stacking hay it has been great tractor love the shuttle and the big cab also has air ride seat not had any issues very satisfied so far the build quality seems excellent.


It is manufactured in China, and that deters a lot of people who don't get any more info than that. It's an AGCO owned facility, and AGCO also has the QA there, which is why I believe the quality is much better than what I was putting it against in other manufacturers when I made my choice to buy it. It's not like some of the foreign built tractors that basically license the product to a foreign manufacturer.


----------



## Dan_GA

Greasy30 said:


> Dan_GA,
> 
> What dealer did you use. I have been looking at MF more and more since local JD dealer is horrible. Only problem is no dealers near me. Have Ring Power/Catapiller shops near me which I think will service and do warranty work as they are part of the AGCO network/brand.


I'll PM that to you.


----------



## SludgeFactory

I went and looked at the kubota and the Massey today. I was impressed with both but I was surprised at the room in the Massey cab and how much quieter it is than my 4610, Now to try and decide which tractor is for me, if any. Can you all with the 4710s tell me which options you got? Also, if you don't mind sharing, what price you paid? You can PM me that if you want. I just need to find the best deal on whatever tractor I can but that doesn't necessarily mean find the cheapest tractor I can.


----------



## timberjackrob

I have what I believe is the deluxe cab it has air ride seat back window wiper electric hydraulic shuttle and front end loader maybe some more stuff im not sure what was optional and what was standard I got it at valley farm equipment in science hill ky I think the price was 54,500 but that was over a year ago.


----------



## SludgeFactory

timberjackrob said:


> I have what I believe is the deluxe cab it has air ride seat back window wiper electric hydraulic shuttle and front end loader maybe some more stuff im not sure what was optional and what was standard I got it at valley farm equipment in science hill ky I think the price was 54,500 but that was over a year ago.


Do you have the third function on the loader?


----------



## Dan_GA

SludgeFactory said:


> Do you have the third function on the loader?


3rd function is pre-installed for the 4710. The electronics are built into the loader stick, the electronic connection is ran all the way to the loader valve on the side of the tractor, and the piping is already at the end of the loader. It's an add on option that is simple to add. I haven't seen a 47 series on either of the MF dealers' lots here that wasn't a deluxe cab, which comes with most of the available options.


----------



## timberjackrob

Yes I did get the third function that was around $800 I think that was not included in the price I quoted


----------



## SludgeFactory

timberjackrob said:


> Yes I did get the third function that was around $800 I think that was not included in the price I quoted


I think they quoted me 1100....I thought that was high


----------



## SludgeFactory

One last question, have you guys had any problems getting your 4710 to start in the winter?


----------



## Dan_GA

SludgeFactory said:


> One last question, have you guys had any problems getting your 4710 to start in the winter?


I'm in central Georgia, so probably not the best person to talk about cold weather performance; but I did have to feed the cows through the winter with it and we had some cold snaps down into the teens this year. I had no issues, and didn't ever plug it in.


----------



## SludgeFactory

I went ahead and pulled the trigger on a 4710. Will be delivered Friday. Thank you all for the help.


----------



## javafarmbatavia

Thank you for supporting the Massey Ferguson Brand! It's nice to read everyone's comments on this topic, being a part the dealer network I am glad farmers like yourselves have positive things to say about the brand..


----------



## DanielCW

I have a Kubota M9960 which is a little bigger than the m5. I like the Kubota and it's been a very good tractor but if I had it to do over, I'd probably get the 4710. I bought my Kubota a year or two before the 4710 came out and I wasn't as big of a fan of the 4600 series tractors.


----------



## SludgeFactory

Can't argue with your decision of the Kubota over the 4610. The 9960 is a nice tractor


----------



## JD3430

javafarmbatavia said:


> Thank you for supporting the Massey Ferguson Brand! It's nice to read everyone's comments on this topic, being a part the dealer network I am glad farmers like yourselves have positive things to say about the brand..


I just ran my new to me, but well used MF 7495 CVT for about 11 hours today with my Pottinger mower and so far, I love this tractor.


----------



## timberjackrob

no problems with cold starting at all.but have the dealer install a block heater as it does not come with one just in case you may need it.sorry so long getting back on I been outta the country on a cruise.


----------



## Dan_GA

SludgeFactory said:


> I went ahead and pulled the trigger on a 4710. Will be delivered Friday. Thank you all for the help.


Congrats Sludge! I doubt you will be disappointed. Let us know your opinion of it when you've used it some.


----------



## somedevildawg

timberjackrob said:


> no problems with cold starting at all.but have the dealer install a block heater as it does not come with one just in case you may need it.sorry so long getting back on I been outta the country on a cruise.


Ha, my wife managed to snooker me into one of those one time and I can promise it will be my last.....some folks love it, me not so much. I suppose if all goes well with the passengers/crew/food/personal health/and timing...,it wouldn't be too bad  how did you like it?


----------



## timberjackrob

it was alright not something I would want to do every year the crew on the boat was great and food was awesome didn't care much for the excursions we went on at the stops if I ever go again I think I will just stay on the boat


----------



## SludgeFactory

Dan_GA said:


> Congrats Sludge! I doubt you will be disappointed. Let us know your opinion of it when you've used it some.


Work has been so busy and then with the rain off and on I doubt I've put an hour on it yet. I can't yet comment on how I'm going to like it or the reliabilty but I can tell you, just in this amount of time, it's a huge improvement over the 4610.


----------



## Dan_GA

SludgeFactory said:


> Work has been so busy and then with the rain off and on I doubt I've put an hour on it yet. I can't yet comment on how I'm going to like it or the reliabilty but I can tell you, just in this amount of time, it's a huge improvement over the 4610.


In my opinion the 4610 is a budget 100hp tractor, and the 4710 is middle of the road between the 46 and 57 series. I'm gonna get me a 5712/5713 or a Deere 5125R next, but the 4710 will remain on my farm until it is dead.


----------



## Dan_GA

SludgeFactory said:


> Work has been so busy and then with the rain off and on I doubt I've put an hour on it yet. I can't yet comment on how I'm going to like it or the reliabilty but I can tell you, just in this amount of time, it's a huge improvement over the 4610.


You've bound to have put some seat time in it by now.... How are you liking it?


----------



## Mf5612

people around these parts like the kubotas,good on fuel n reliable.i bought a nw 5612.

i like the biggest tires u can get.i dont like the def on mine but it uses very little loading hay or raking.i like the sloped hood n dyna trans alot.u can set the trans to drive like an automatic trans.


----------

